# D&D Motors



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone here using one @ 120/144 volts? What is your vehicle weight and what speed are you getting out of it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

I bought a D&D ES-31B motor but haven't finished my conversion yet, so I can't give you an experience report yet.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You might search the EV album for D&D and see what people are getting:
http://www.evalbum.com/mtrbr/DAND


----------



## automd (Feb 5, 2010)

brainzel said:


> I bought a D&D ES-31B motor but haven't finished my conversion yet, so I can't give you an experience report yet.


Hi there! Can you share some pictures of some updates regarding your latest conversion? It'll be great to see them.


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

automd said:


> Hi there! Can you share some pictures of some updates regarding your latest conversion? It'll be great to see them.


Sure. Look at my conversion blog and tell me, what aditional pictures you need.


----------

